# New pics of the bi color black :)



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have gotten messages over the lasr few weeks of my genetically black GSD that has quite a bit of tan. Here are a few pics of her tan coloring while she was trying to sleep in the kitchen yesterday.  If we ever get sun out here in Washington, I will get some pics outside.

For those that do not know the back story, she started getting more and more tan on her when she was 4-5 months old. She is now 21 months. She has been genetically tested for her color and she is genetically a black, with alot of bleed through (which I think is beautiful). :wub:

_*Removed oversized pictures*_


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow.. that is a very unique coloring ! How beautiful.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just realized how blurry some of these pics are.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Our solid black is now starting to show some bleed through as well. Mostly on the legs, but he's still a black. Your girl is striking, love her coloring .
How do you get them genetically tested for coloring?


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful girl!

yep, my Lukas is black with bleedthrough! His sister ended up getting a lot of tan on her (she does look bicolor lol) but she too was very much black when she was born.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

bocron said:


> Our solid black is now starting to show some bleed through as well. Mostly on the legs, but he's still a black. Your girl is striking, love her coloring .
> How do you get them genetically tested for coloring?


 
I used this genetic test center:
VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Coat Color


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

LukasGSD, are you sure yours isn't acyually a bi? The really dark, melanistic bi colors can look all black as pups, with barely any tan on the vent.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

jaggirl47 said:


> I used this genetic test center:
> VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Coat Color


Thanks, that is good info. Could be fun to test his black and my bi-color girl for fun. 
Our male just started with the bleedthrough in the last 4-5 months. He had his 3rd birthday last week.
We don't really care. Color has never mattered to us (as long as it is an SV accepted color ). 
Although having had a black and a bicolor after SOOO many years of sables, it is fun to have something different.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Pretty possitive. Dad was solid black with no bleed through, mom was black and tan and black carrier. Lukas did not have any tan on his vent. Couldn't say for Shada, his sister (second pic I posted), but I assume the same because both at around 6 months only had some tan between the toes, she just seemed to show more.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Leyna is beautiful! 

My Sinnny has alot of silver, he has it on the back of his legs, between his toes and by his booty.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is GORGEOUS, love her coloring and the bleed thru just makes it more unique


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I adore her coloring. I think it is just beautiful and I cannot wait for her spring shedding to be done. She lightens up even more after her sheds.

I am hoping to have sun soon for better pics but seeing as I drove to work in snow this morning, I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I know this is in the Pictures section, but I hope you don't mind me asking some questions...



jaggirl47 said:


> She has been genetically tested for her color and she is genetically a black


What do you mean by "genetically black?" I realize that you mean she carries the gene for black pigment, but I am unsure of the alternative. Can a black dog be black without being genetically black?



jaggirl47 said:


> with alot of bleed through


I'm also not sure I know what bleed through is. Are you referring to the tan on the legs? I assume you would say this because if the dog is black (not black/tan) then you wouldn't specifically expect to see tan on the legs? And therefore that is called bleed through?

[EDIT]- One more question: I had always thought that tan on the vent was an indication of bi-color. This is apparently not true since you've confirmed your pup is not a bi-color. Are you able to clarify this? Is it untrue (must be...) that tan on the vent _always_ indicates bi-color?

What a pretty dog!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

wildo said:


> [EDIT]- One more question: I had always thought that tan on the vent was an indication of bi-color. This is apparently not true since you've confirmed your pup is not a bi-color. Are you able to clarify this? Is it untrue (must be...) that tan on the vent _always_ indicates bi-color?
> 
> What a pretty dog!


Same here, I've always been told that tan on the vent indicates a bi-color. So isn't this dog a very black bi-color? I've always been told that my bi-color bitch carries solid black, but she wasn't ever bred so who knows. OTOH here's a link to Ianna's sire, who is listed as "schwarz" and shows a lot of bleed-thru on the legs.

V Jago von der Lindenhalle - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

wildo said:


> I know this is in the Pictures section, but I hope you don't mind me asking some questions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind questions at all. 

1st question, due to the amount of tan I wanted to have her genetics tested. She comes from 2 black parents. Because black is a recessive color, if the pup has any other alelle, such as "a" (recessive black) and "at" (tan points/ bi color), the "a" allele would still be recessive. Leyna's sire was imported from the Czech Republic and they do not recognize bi color there. The dog is either black or black/tan. We were thinking that he was possibly a melanistic bi color but registered as a black. 

For the test results, we tested Leyna for 4 different things, "E" (masking gene), "K" (allows tan to be expressed), "Ay" (the actual tan points), and "a" (recessive black).

With the "E", Leyna tested as "EmEm", which is 2 copies of the masking gene. If she were to be bred, she would only pass the masking gene to her pups.

With the "K" locus, she tested as "kyky", which allows tan points to be expressed were she to have the tan on the "a" alelles.

With the "A" locus, she only carries the "a" allele, "aa", which is 2 copies for the recessive black.

Because of these tests, she is genetically a recessive black, no other color. Some black dogs do get bleed through, though we are not too sure why she has so much. Even the research lab, looking at pictures, would have sworn she was a bi color (which is the "at" allele). She isn't though.

Now, for bleed through....bleed through is when a genetically black dog starts to show tan points. Some speculate that the further removed from dogs in their lines with color, the less bleed through they will show, ie 1st generation black is more likely to show bleed through than a 3rd generation black. This I am not too sure about. From what I understand from the genetics company, there is an actual gene for bleed through that is passed down the sire's side, but it has not yet been individualized for testing.

As far as the tan on the vent...for the MOST part, when a bi is born it will have tan on the vent, even if there is no tan anywhere else. Leyna had a total black vent. At 8 weeks, she had maybe 2 or 3 tan hairs. By 5 months, she had more of a tan vent. By 20 months, it is an almost completely tan vent.

I really hope that clarifies it a bit for you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow what a detailed and informative post. Thank you!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

wildo said:


> Wow what a detailed and informative post. Thank you!


 
No prob! It's all extremely interesting to me. I would have never dug this deep but when I started I actually couldn't stop.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

She looks just like her father Faust when his bleed thru was present and Pandora's didn't show until she was 4 years old


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

NarysDad said:


> She looks just like her father Faust when his bleed thru was present and Pandora's didn't show until she was 4 years old


 
Isn't she gorgeous Chuck? :wub: Other than the fact that she was half asleep and not too happy I woke her up.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad I found this old thread. My black is starting to look exactly like this! A few tan hair between his toes when he was born. All black vent. Now he has a lot of tan starting to show on the lower part of his legs at 10 months. A little around the vent as well. Interesting! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

